# Canusa - An Interesting Road



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 17, 2017)

Canusa Street

https://goo.gl/maps/3Aj7kkYnjx82

Looks like it could be a residential street in any small New England town doesnt it?....But the houses on the right are in Vermont and those on the left are in Quebec. Rue Canusa Street runs east-west and is the Canada-US Border.

https://goo.gl/maps/dmR7Zk2mX432

I imagine at one time this wasn't a problem.... but in these times of heightened border security do Quebec residents have to drive westbound only? ..and those in Vermont....eastbound takes them further into Quebec. Even backing out of your driveway has you entering the other country.and its probably a no-go just to walk across the street to visit your neighbor!

In the view below (looking west) Canada Customs is on the right and US on the left. Do those Vermont residents who have had to drive west in Quebec on rue Canusa..now have to 'Arret' at Canada's CBSA..then drive across the street to 'Stop' at US CBP just to continue on anywhere in their own state?

https://goo.gl/maps/AzGuT8dV21w

And Quebec residents.Do they stop at US CBP so then can drive east on Canusa just to cross the centre-line to enter their driveway in Canada? Interesting!

Here's a Toronto Star article on the situation:

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2016/06/01/quebec-vermont-towns-straddling-border-chafe-under-heightened-security.html


----------



## railiner (Mar 17, 2017)

Does "The Donald" know about this?

He may want to erect a barrier of some sort....  :giggle:


----------

